# Here comes Gertie!



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi, My name is Carol and I am picking up my new puppy - Gertie - on Friday. She is DawnGlo's Midsummer Magic and sister to Tiff's Desi. She is absolutely beautiful. I don't think Friday will ever come! I hope you enjoy her pictures as much as I do. Can you just smell the puppy breath!??! 
Carol


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

:welcome: HI carol How exciting you are getting your new puppy I can sure smell the puppy breath friday is so close yet not close enough I know I just got my little girl last friday congrad and enjoy your puppy and take lots and lots of pictures


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She is a doll baby. What a pretty face she has! maybe she can come to future NJ playdates!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OOPS she is beautiful what a cutie faces


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I just think there are 2 things wonderful in life!!!! Baby feet that have NEVER been in a shoe.....and .....PUPPY BREATH!!! (oh and warm dogs noses too!!!)

Congrates!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy Gertie!I love the name!:becky:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is beautiful. I see lots of kisses in your future. Congratulations!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: Carol and Gertie! Gertie is a cutie!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Carol & Gertie! Good to have you!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Gertie is a very pretty little girl!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Aww "Big Girl" finally gets her proper name. See you both Friday!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on your new bundle of joy! Are you two close enough where you can bring the siblings for a monthly play date? How cool would that be!!!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my, love that little button nose. Is she ever sweet and pretty! Enjoy, and WELCOME!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Carol,
Congrats you are getting a beautiful puppy from a good, beautiful breeder! I understand your excitement well, it is a wonderful feeling. Looking forward to many pictures being shared.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congratulations Carol and :welcome: to the forum! Gertie sure is a beauty! Friday will come a lot sooner than you think! Make sure to post lots of hoto: when you get her.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome Carol:welcome: congratulations on your beautiful puppy! It will be so fun, this fall with all the new puppy stories


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gertie is very cute! :welcome: to the forum 

Kara


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

*Thanks!*

:biggrin1: I've enjoyed all of your threads over the past couple of months and have shared your excitement as many of youy recently have counted down to getting your new puppies. There were 2 girls in this litter and we didn't know until last week which one would be coming home with us. I didn't want to share until I knew! Thanks for being part of my excitement! Is it Friday yet?!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

```
[Hi Carol,
Congrats you are getting a beautiful puppy from a good, beautiful breeder! I understand your excitement well, it is a wonderful feeling. Looking forward to many pictures being shared.
/HTML]

Thanks Kathy. Glo is going to work with me to show Gertie. This is my first journey into the ring and I am unbelievably excited.

Your Vallee is stunning and I love your website. ALL of your dogs are beautiful. What an inspiration you all are to us newbies.
```


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Carol, I have silently waiting to hear from you on this!! She is just beatuful! Looks very much like my Lily at that age. I am so excited for you - so are Desi & Gertie going to their forever homes on Friday - wow- that poor breeder is going to be so sad!!! OK, so nowyou have to start planning your trip to visit family in jersey, so you an come to a playdate!!
Laurie


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome Carol, Gertie is a cutie pie, such a pretty face. Enjoy!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:welcome:
Gertie is very cute!!!! You will have lots of fun with her.....friday will be here before you know it. Make sure to take lots of pictures!!!! We love them here.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh, I thought you lived in Jersey because of the name. Silly me!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm FROM Jersey and I'm a Jersey girl at heart plus family lives there and I'm visiting at least once a month. This will make Gertie an honorary jerseygirl!!!
Carol


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Carol, Gertie is precious. Friday will be here before you know it so catch up on your sleep now. lol lol. Oh and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carol,
Welcome to the forum. Gertie is precious and what a cute name you've given her. 

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Carol. Gertie sure is cute. 

This forum is going to be so busy with all the new pup pictures.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: Welcome Carol and Gertie! Yeah, only 3 more days!!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Laurie,

Fortunately I live near my breeder and she's going to mentor me in the conformation ring. She's keeping one of the puppies so she won't be tooooo lonely! 
I can't wait to bring her to NJ to meet all of her jersey friends. She already has her little carrier for the plane! Where are you in NJ? I have family in Morris County and Flemington and my best friend lives down the shore.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Adorable!*

And I love her name!!

I lived in Cherry Hill for 6 years....loved going to Ocean City every summer.

2 more days!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Carol, I am in Hillsborough, In Somerset County, only about 20 min - 1/2 hour from Flemington. I visit there often - Liberty Village = all thos outlets!! So that is really a perfect place to be if we are having a playdate. Ours is this sunday so obviously a little too early for your, but once spring comes, we will keep you on the list - she is just so beautiful!!
Laurie


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

How cute is Winston - I hope that Gertie keeps some her coloring so that she looks like him when gets older!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Baby feet and puppy breath. You are so right. 

Carol - Gertie is absolutely adorable. Good luck with her!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: Carol! I can't believe how many new pups are coming home this week! Gertie is precious. Enjoy her!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

*ONE MORE DAY!!!!! I CAN"T STAND IT!!!!!!!! ACTUALLY, LESS THAN ONE DAY. WE PICK HER UP TOMORROW LATE AFTERNOON. I'M CHARGING THE BATTERY ON THE CAMERA NOW!:whoo: *


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

How exciting.... A new baby in the house..How fun.:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm really happy for you, Carol! Your little Gertie is coming home!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carol!
How exciting! Only a 'few hours' left... :cheer2:


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Have a great time and enjoy every moment, because much like our human kiddos, they grow up waaaaaay too fast! Oh and breathe in that puppy breath too, cuz that doesn't last long either! :baby: 

We'll be waiting for the pictures!!!!! hoto:


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

*IT"S GERTIE DAY!!!!!!! * Maryam, This will be you in the blink of an eye! I promise.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How exciting!!!!!! :whoo: I know you are flyin' high right now! We can't wait to see pictures. The first day is SOOOO wonderful. I remember ours well! I spent most of the day on the floor playing and snuggling with her and then, we couldn't even put her in the crate that night! LOL, So she slept in bed and woke me up with puppy kisses! I was totally SMITTEN, still am!

She's beautiful, Carol! She will just continue to get more stunning, I can tell!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cant wait to see Gertie with her Mommy!!!! We want pics - then a visit!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*YAY* today's the day! So excited for you!!! I feel like I'm going to pick my puppy up, yay!!! Pleeeaaaseee post picks of you 2 ASAP hoto:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carol? Are you guys home yet??? If yes, you better stop playing with your Gertie and take some pics of her for us intead!!! Hurry, I'm very impatient today! I'm gonna bug Tiff now, heehee.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Carol??????????????????????????????

Gertie????????????????????


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She is rollin' around the floor getting puppy kisses right now, people! Come on!! LOL....Who is going to be on the forum with Gertie lovin' on them? lol

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Ya, don't ya just hate people who roll around the floor playing with new puppies instead of updating the forum with pictures.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Ya, don't ya just hate people who roll around the floor playing with new puppies instead of updating the forum with pictures.


I mean, its pretty **SHOCKING** that she would choose Gertie over us forum whores... ound: Ahh...Did I just say that?!! :suspicious:

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I mean, its pretty **SHOCKING** that she would choose Gertie over us forum whores... ound: Ahh...Did I just say that?!! :suspicious:
> 
> Kara


Never heard a thing..........ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking to see if we had Gertie or Desi pictures yet?


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Carol, Gertie is a cutie!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

You guys are the best!!! Gertie is home - she has already exhausted us - and we're getting ready for bed! I promise I will be up bright and early in the morning to post pictures. She is beyond cute - AND going potty outside like a big girl!!!
Thank you, Thank you, Thank you for all of your support! It's off to night-night. Sweet dreams of puppy kisses.
PS She is totally sassy!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I hope you have a great first night, so glad she's home and cute as can be! We'll be expecting pics early in the morning though! Good night...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad you made it home with your new little one--safe and sound!Bet she was worth the wait!Congrats!:baby:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So glad Gertie is home!! Cant wait for pics.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

*Here she is!!!*

OK, I have to tell you - she only whimpered for a couple of minutes in her crate, went to sleep, got up at 3:30 to go potty and then slept until 7:15. I'm sure she's plotting to really do me in tonight! LOL!

She is cute and bouncy and everything a havanese puppy should be. She has 2 older brothers here (who are not havs) and they are just trying to figure out what the heck to do with her! She has already told them that she is both the boss and the princess!

Here are some pics!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh, she is cute. And she looks like she is already making friends with the boys! What kind of dogs are the other two? Sounds like a great first night!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Awww she's an absolute darling. As my son says "super cute". 
Paula


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Go Gertie go Gertie go! As Kimora Lee Simmons' Assistant would say: you're a rockstar :rockon:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Neat to see the new pictures and her playing with your other dogs.What kind of dogs are your other two?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How great to hear she is already part of the pack and having fun playing as well!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very adorable. Welcome Home Gertie!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome Gertie,

My kind of girl - boss and princess!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She sure is cute! I love that she is already bossing around your other two dogs. LOL. She's just like me!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome home Gertie, she sure is a cutie.


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Great Carol! Glad you are all doing well. I posted a few pics of Desi on his thread too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gertie looks like a precious little doll!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Gertie is just too cute.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Make sure the two of you take handling classes when she is young. It's so much fun. Remember do not teach her to sit, it's not allowed in the ring. If you need the name of a fantastic handler PM me, I know one in your area who has shown some of the top Havanese since the beginning of the breed in the US.
Wow, she is a really beautiful puppy. 
Paula


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

jerseygirl said:


> Hi, My name is Carol and I am picking up my new puppy - Gertie - on Friday. She is DawnGlo's Midsummer Magic and sister to Tiff's Desi. She is absolutely beautiful. I don't think Friday will ever come! I hope you enjoy her pictures as much as I do. Can you just smell the puppy breath!??!
> Carol


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW, how sweet is she! Congrats!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

She is adorable, I love the name Gertie! thanks for the pictures, too cute.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She is TOO cute!  Her brother looks very interested in her, I hope they are all quick pals.

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:welcome: !

Gertie is an absolute doll. She's got quite the mischievous look about her. Love her coloring - she's very photogenic!

Wanda


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

*Good Morning!*

Well, we've made through our first weekend. Gertie has been a dream! I'll take more pics today, but that will mean that I'll have to put her down and that is just toooooo hard to do! She actually is on the ground a lot. Afterall, there are too many things to explore, or chase, or bite, or growl at!! She makes me smile all of the time. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Carol,. I am so glad that Gertie is doing well. I want more pics!!!! I hope that one she is done with her shots that a Fleming trip will be planned!! You better add a day to your trip to come & visit so all the pups can play! And I can give Gertie a personal cuddle & kiss!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww, I'm glad Gertie is doing well and settling in quickly!  She is absolutely precious and I bet you are proud mommy! Now, where are those pics? lol

Has she been letting you sleep? Puppies are so much fun!

Kara


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Kara, She has been a dream so far. Last night she slept all night long. I keep waiting for the drama to begin but in the meantime I'm enjoying my sleep! She is soo fresh and sassy with my 2 older dogs (they're cocker mixes) that I have to laugh. The oldest just looks at her with that look that says "you are such an annoyance! I can't remember what life was like without her.

How did you keep Gucci's face white while teething?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ehh...

I did do a round of Angel Eyes for 10 days and that helped. I also switched her to Fromm's, which helped. The biggest improvement has been with WATER. I've been giving her purified water and that's just amazing.

What I would do, is put little dabs of baking soda under her eyes in the morning and at night, that will help keep the fur "dry" and hence, slow down any yeast growth (which causes the discoloration) 

It seemed like for the first 6 months I was battling it...constantly. lol, but it has gotten SO much better after she finished teething and is on the purified water.

Also, you can do in between spot baths on her face (might as well get her used to it early!) I'll just use a little baby shampoo and clean her fur under her eyes and use a medicine dropper filled with water to rinse it off (holding a towel under her chin to catch it) That is far less messy than struggling with the sink faucets and sprayers, lemme tell ya!

Once you get the tearing stopped and fur dryer, then you can tackle lightening the stains, which isn't too hard, either. 

I'm glad she is doing so great  How cute about your other dogs, lol..I bet she wants top spot in the pack! I just love lil' girls. I crack up every time I see Gucci interact with boy dogs....she's a hoot. I was also pretty lucky that she slept all night long! It's nice, ehh? I'm glad you are enjoying her! Life is never the same after a Hav! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Carol - WHERE are the pictures of Gertie, come on - you know the rules!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's great that Gertie does so well at night! I'm sure her terrorizing your two dogs is mostly because she wants to be the boss, as Kara said... it sounds like she is well on her way. LOL.

I'm glad that Gertie is doing well, but where are the pictures?! We need to see more of that little cutie!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Lina, She pretty much walked in and said to the boys:
Rule #1 I AM the boss of you!
Rule #2 Girls rule, boys drool
Rule #3 If you're mean to me, I'm running to Mom and sitting on her lap at which time I will stick my tongue out at you.

Laurie, I'll take more tonight! I promise!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gertie sounds like my kind of girl!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Gertie is the cutest name and what a stunning little face she has! She looks so elegant for a puppy! I just love her coloring. Well, you've made it through the weekend, Carol and I've made it through one night with mine. I think we have an exciting week ahead of both of us! Congratulations on your beautiful new little girl!


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

jerseygirl said:


> Lina, She pretty much walked in and said to the boys:
> Rule #1 I AM the boss of you!
> Rule #2 Girls rule, boys drool
> Rule #3 If you're mean to me, I'm running to Mom and sitting on her lap at which time I will stick my tongue out at you.
> ...


Too funny! I live in a house with 5 males (Desi, my roommate, and 3 boy rats) and they know who the boss of the house is!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

jerseygirl said:


> Lina, She pretty much walked in and said to the boys:
> Rule #1 I AM the boss of you!
> Rule #2 Girls rule, boys drool
> Rule #3 If you're mean to me, I'm running to Mom and sitting on her lap at which time I will stick my tongue out at you.
> ...


Yep......this sounds like MY girl, however she didn't do that with any other dogs....but my human CHILDREN! ound: It took awhile to get her to realize the kids weren't beneath her authority. lol Don't get me wrong, she does like children, but I've seen her get jealous of one sitting next to me and come plop on my lap and practically stick her tongue out at them.

Kara


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

*Tonight's Pics*

We're still enjoying beautiful weather here in Chicago. Here is Gertie with her brothers Duncan & Chip.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pictures. Gerties siblings are very cute too!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love her side picture! What a sweetheart. Her brothers are very handsome! Though it looks like Gertie couldn't care less about them being there, LOL.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sweet photos! Gertie is just adorable, love that puppy stage! I really like her coloring. Your other dogs are darling, too. Handsome boys.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gertie is just so beautiful!! I cannot wait to meet her in person!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Gertie looks very happy with her new brothers.


----------

